# Today.



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Went scouting this morning had 7 toms calling back before 7 am. Then I walk to the other side of the farm had 3 come in. What a great day I all seen a flock of about 20 hens with 3 Jake's. The toms that came in were going nuts. But they started feeding after they cam into me so i don't know if that's a good or bad sign but the hens didn't act like they wanted anything to do with the toms.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

most of them are laying eggs and sitting on nest around here ..a buddy call today and said he had seen 7 chicks about 4 in high..still waiting on the pic


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Be careful calling. You don't wanna make your birds call shy. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

buckeye we only called a few times. we been turkey hunting awhile now and do this every year.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats. Good luck getting your birds. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

BuckEyeBigBuck13 said:


> Be careful calling. You don't wanna make your birds call shy.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i see alot of posts about calling turkey while scouting before the season, and i always think the same as you.it must not be the case with some,but when i first started turkey hunting,i always did the same thing until i realized i was giving them a good education. i even had turkeys come in and get hung up on somthing and get bored before wondering off just outta range while the season was in.then id reposition at a later date and retry,and not so much as a gobble. nothing.now i dont even chance [email protected]


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

went out last saturday and out of 9 different farms we hunt we seen and heard birds on all of the properties. it was unreal. seems like theres a ton of birds this year.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

If there is ton of birds send good ! Some places they are dieing off. Coyotes are just doing a number around here it's time to start doing some dog patrol! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

BuckEyeBigBuck13 said:


> If there is ton of birds send good ! Some places they are dieing off. Coyotes are just doing a number around here it's time to start doing some dog patrol!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


dont forget about the other pred.****,skunks and opossun.they are all thick as fleas on a dogs back.


----------

